
Css-only Alternative to the Select Element - nvk
http://pepsized.com/css-only-alternative-to-the-select-element/
======
ericclemmons
Please don't replace the select box with divs and other markup. On mobile, the
experience is very broken, and requires _tons_ of effort to prevent that,
especially considering how iOS and Android display <option>s.

